
Predictive Scaling for Amazon EC2, Powered by Machine Learning - jeffbarr
https://aws.amazon.com/blogs/aws/new-predictive-scaling-for-ec2-powered-by-machine-learning/
======
latentpot
Am I wrong in thinking this will cause some havok via incorrect predictions?
It is not necessarily possible to predict machine loads.

